
Show HN: Voronator – Voronoi them all - tobltobs
http://www.voronator.com/
======
gus_massa
I like the failure gallery at
[http://www.voronator.com/about.html](http://www.voronator.com/about.html) .
Do you have more? Why the "flower" failed?

It's good tht you have some default examples so people like me that don't work
in this area can test it. Are the results recalculated on the spot? Does each
user get a unique voronoization?

~~~
tobltobs
The leaves of the flower are to thin. They swell up if you drill holes into.

The results are calculated on spot. But there is no randomness. Two identical
objects will result in the same voronoi structure. But under advanced in the
upload form you can change some parameter.

If you want to test a few examples you can find various .ply files on
[http://people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt/data/ply/ply.html](http://people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt/data/ply/ply.html)

